# Eclipse Debug Perspektive



## Gast2 (2. Okt 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand wie ich in Eclipse Shortcuts der Debug Perspektive ändere? Seit ich Galileo hab kann ich in meiner Debug Perspektive keine Klassen mehr suchen(CTRL + Shift + T) da fügt er mir immer <ul></ul> ein. So ein dreck ^^???:L


----------



## ARadauer (2. Okt 2009)

da hat dir irgend ein lustiges Plugin einen Shortcut hinzugefügt, das den überschreibt. 
Window - Prefereences - General - Keys und da gibst du beim Filter mal Ctrl+Shift+T ein...


----------



## Gast2 (2. Okt 2009)

Danke =)


----------

